# Oil change miles?



## daddyhoney (Dec 4, 2006)

I grew up with gas vehicles and changed oil at 3000 miles as a rule. About a year ago I got a 2008 Dodge with a Cummins and 18000 miles on it. I have lately been using a business to change oil and filter at 3000 mile intervals. Yesterday their price went up to $120 and being the frugal soul that I am I have gone back to doing my own oil change. I got Rotella and a good filter for replacement and noticed on the filter that change was recommended at 10,000 miles. This is my question? The truck is basically at this point used just for general transportation so what should my change interval be? Thanks, GG


----------



## Worm Drowner (Sep 9, 2010)

Are you using a synthetic oil? If so, there is no reason to worry about 10k oil changes. I go on average 15k with no problems in my 1996 Powerstroke. That might sound like a lot, but I worked for a Caterpillar dealership for several years and had oil analysis run every 6 months. I never had an issue with the oil. I changed it mainly just for peace of mind. I still don't worry too much and my truck has 190k on it.

That said, it wouldn't hurt to change just the filter every 7.5k or so. It will get dirty and should be maintained. 

All this is under the advice of my dad, a retired CAT mechanic with 50+ years of working on diesels.

BTW: Walmart has Rotella Synthetic for around $19.95/gallon. Not a bad price.


----------



## daddyhoney (Dec 4, 2006)

Thanks for the info. and yes it is synthetic I have been running. Yesterday I bought Rotella at Walmart for $13.?? a gal. Thanks again, GG


----------



## Sugars Pop (Jul 10, 2008)

I have a 2008 F250SD and change it per the owners manual i.e. 10,000 miles. Heavy hauling and other factors will effect the interval but I drive 110 miles per day i.e highway miles.


----------



## Worm Drowner (Sep 9, 2010)

$13 a gallon?!?! Wow! Haven't seen that in ages. I bought mine at the Wallyworld at West Belt & Katy Fwy.


----------



## gitchesum (Nov 18, 2006)

Changing the oil every 3000 miles on a diesel is completely unnecessary. I wouldn't change it any sooner than 7,500. miles.


----------



## shallowminded (May 21, 2004)

*Dodge oil change*

I have an 06 Dodge w/Cummins and change oil and filter at 6000 miles. Book says 15,000 but I pull something more than half of those miles. I use Rotella T and Fleetguard filters. May be a little too often, but a new engine is very expensive. Oil and filters are not.

Shallow


----------



## Gfish (Aug 31, 2009)

we go full synthetic at work and we change every 12,000 miles.


----------



## Roby (Jul 12, 2005)

2000 F-250 7.3. I change it once a year wether it needs it or not. Usually a little over 5000 miles. Not a daily driver, just pulls the boat and travel trailer. 80,000 miles


----------



## KID CREOLE (Oct 28, 2005)

daddyhoney said:


> I grew up with gas vehicles and changed oil at 3000 miles as a rule. About a year ago I got a 2008 Dodge with a Cummins and 18000 miles on it. I have lately been using a business to change oil and filter at 3000 mile intervals. Yesterday their price went up to $120 and being the frugal soul that I am I have gone back to doing my own oil change. I got Rotella and a good filter for replacement and noticed on the filter that change was recommended at 10,000 miles. This is my question? The truck is basically at this point used just for general transportation so what should my change interval be? Thanks, GG


daddy,

Oil change intervals change depending on fuel consumption, since our trucks don't have a gauge to track fuel used we use the odomometer.

Go to a site like http://www.blackstone-labs.com/ and read through it.

Me and my buddies who have 7.3 PSDs run Rotella Synthetic and have had excellent wear results. These engines have 200,000 to 348,000 miles


----------



## bigfishtx (Jul 17, 2007)

Shell Rotella, 15-40. 6-7,000 mi intervals.

352,000 miles on the Cummins and runs better than it did when it was new.

Forget those 3k Intervals, and forget the sythetic.


----------



## shallowminded (May 21, 2004)

I'm with you BigFish. I read a lot on the Cummins forum when I bought mine. Lot of people pushing Amsoil on there. Those that were running Rotella 15-40 were getting the same high mileage at considerably less cost.

I do run the Fleetguard filters. That is what Cummins puts there label on. I order them online from Geno's Garage. Not very expensive and delivered quick.

I noticed we are the same age. Must be an older generation thing.

Shallow


----------



## KID CREOLE (Oct 28, 2005)

bigfishtx said:


> Shell Rotella, 15-40. 6-7,000 mi intervals.
> 
> 352,000 miles on the Cummins and runs better than it did when it was new.
> 
> Forget those 3k Intervals, and forget the sythetic.


Really, you obviously have never had your oil analyzed, you can't accurately judge your engines wear without.

A guy commuting 200 miles a day driving an empty truck vs a guy towing a 12,000 lb 5th wheel 200 miles a day will require different oil change intervals

I run Rotella Synthetic in my PSD and my wear metals at 10,000 miles are the same as running conventional Rotella 15/40 at 6000 miles. Also, running covetional oil I had more oil residue on the inner cooler hoses, less with synthetic, translation less blowby on synthetic.

These are labratory results, not opinions on some forum, but do what you want!


----------



## wellubed1 (Aug 27, 2009)

I change oil with used oil analysis and change full flow and by pass filter annually. My 2001 F-250 PSD had 62,000 miles and 5 years on oil before oil analysis recommended changing oil and filters. AMSOIL Series 3000 Heavy Duty Diesel Oil 5W-30 and AMSOIL By Pass Oil Filtration system. Filters oil to 2 micron, smaller than human hairs.

www.highperformancesynthetics.com


----------



## Redfishr (Jul 26, 2004)

7500 on mine, 6.7 diesel


----------



## daddyhoney (Dec 4, 2006)

Where are you guys have oil analysis done and at what charge?


----------



## Worm Drowner (Sep 9, 2010)

The local Caterpillar equipment dealer can do it. You can also send it in to have it done. http://www.blackstone-labs.com/ is one of the most popular places. I had mine done by CAT, but because I worked there, it was free for me... 

http://www.cat.com/cda/components/fullArticle?m=40700&x=7&id=87045


----------



## Cap-N-Red (May 21, 2004)

I go by my DIC (driver information center) on my GMC and change when it reads 45- 50% of oil life. Milage varies from change to change , has 150,000 miles on it now. A good portion (80%) of that is towing our travel trailer


----------



## BIG PAPPA (Apr 1, 2008)

*OIL COOLED TURBO'S*

99.9% of Turbo failures are on vehicles that go over 5,000 miles between oil changes. I reccommend every 4-5k between changes. 6-7k for synthetic. as for the guys having their Amsoil tested, I cannot speak to that but good stuff and very expensive. 186,000 on my 04 LLY duramax and still strong. Castrol 15/40.


----------



## KID CREOLE (Oct 28, 2005)

BIG PAPPA said:


> 99.9% of Turbo failures are on vehicles that go over 5,000 miles between oil changes. I reccommend every 4-5k between changes. 6-7k for synthetic. as for the guys having their Amsoil tested, I cannot speak to that but good stuff and very expensive. 186,000 on my 04 LLY duramax and still strong. Castrol 15/40.


And shutting off an engine when they Pyro is sitting at 1000 degrees


----------



## poohbear (Jul 31, 2009)

*Diesel*

With an 04 Cummins, I change every 7500 miles with Shell Rotella. But oil changes our not the problem, It's this crappy low sulfur diesel they (GOVT) forcing down our fuel tank. A friend of mind with a Duramax out of warranty cost him a sizeable amount of change for set of new injectors.


----------



## drugstore cowboy (Dec 31, 2010)

I also own a f-250sd, and my dealership has me going every 5k. Is this correct?


----------



## KID CREOLE (Oct 28, 2005)

poohbear said:


> With an 04 Cummins, I change every 7500 miles with Shell Rotella. But oil changes our not the problem, It's this crappy low sulfur diesel they (GOVT) forcing down our fuel tank. A friend of mind with a Duramax out of warranty cost him a sizeable amount of change for set of new injectors.


And Pooh that is why I will run my 7.3 PSD until parts are no longer available


----------



## wellubed1 (Aug 27, 2009)

Fuel maintenance now required with good quality diesel fuel additive to lubricate injectors and fuel pump, without it advanced wear on injectors which can be big time expensive. Also fuel maintenance for small engines (gasoline) now requireing an additive for ethanol phase separation, ethanol killing small engines left and right.

www.highperformancesynthetics.com


----------

